# Monster's Insulin Primer!



## Goldy

Monster's Insulin Primer!

Ok, lets have a look at insulin.

Its highly anabolic and non-androgenic, and in case some of you are in the dark
(I'd like to think we're all clear on anabolic versus androgenic, but ya never
know) I'll briefly touch on the subject before diving in... if youre ok on anabolic/androgenic
concepts, skip to the INSULIN part...

ANDROGENIC VERSUS ANABOLIC

ANABOLIC is defined as "The process of constructive metabolism" or
of building complex substances out of simple substances.

The way your body processes protien, carbohydrates, and fat (all simple substances)
and makes muscle (a complex substance) is ANABOLISM.

ANDROGENIC is basically defined as pertaining to male sex characteristics.

ANDROGENIC/ANABOLIC

"Steroids" are actually called "Anabolic Androgenic Steroids."
They accomplish "anabolism" through "anabolic" pathways,
some being more androgenic (testosterone esters) and some less (winstrol, anavar,
primobolan, ect...).

Most often, with reduced androgenic properties comes reduced anabolic properties,
but it isnt always cut and dry. If anyone is interested I'll go into it another
time, but lets head toward the insulin topic.



INSULIN: NonAndrogenic but Anabolic

Insulin is NOT a sex hormone. It is not related in any way to testosterone,
or to estrogen for that matter. It is a product of the pancreas as opposed to
testosterone which is a product of the HPTA, pituitary, gonadal, leydig, mishmash
of interconnected glands...



WHY IS INSULIN ANABOLIC

So why is insulin anabolic then? Insulin is a partitioning agent. A "shuttle"
if you will.

Picture insulin as a bus. Nutrients board the bus, and insulin pulls away and
drops off the nutrients at the proper bus stop. That is basically what it does,
and for all intents and purposes that is everything you need to know to understand
how it works.

So by insulin shuttling these nutrient where they need to go, it enables anabolism
and is therefor anabolic!



WHY NOT JUST TAKE CARBS TO RAISE INSULIN

Well, the amount of carbs you would need to take in to increase natural insulin
levels to the degree a 10 i.u. shot would would be far more dangerous than using
insuiln (and using insulin is NOT that hard OR dangerous).

Carbs at that level would eventually lead to diabetes and fat gains.

If insulin is a bus taking nutrients where they need to go, then exogenous insulin
is a bullet train! It can hold far more nutrients than a normal naturally produced
burst of insulin can, and it works quicker. Exogenous insulin is the most efficient
way to accomplish glycogen overcompensation, period.



WHAT KIND DO I TAKE

Im a major supporter of fast acting insulin. The faster the better!

Currently he fastest acting insulin available is Humalog. It is active in 15
minutes, peaks in 1 hour and clears the system around 2 hours.

Next would be Humalin-R. It is active in about 30 minutes, peaks at the 2 hour
mark, and clears the system at the 4 hour mark.

"Biophasics" are mixtures of fast and slow acting insulins, but are
not the best choice in my opinion, due to an active dose being in you throughout
the day. The reason you dont want that will be covered in the "HOW DO I
USE IT" section.

There are also Humalin-L and Humalin-S, but they are long acting, and are no
more use to me than the Biophasics. There are also porccine and bovine derived
insulin, but I am against injecting animal derived substances.

WHEN (AND HOW MUCH) TO USE

Im going to assume we want to avoid any fat gains at all. Even bulking I dont
like to gain any unneccesary fat, so Im going to disuss it from that stand point.

The ultra conservative time to use insulin is post-workout. Most people who
are concerned about fat dont go over 10 i.u. as a total dose.

Some people us it on waking, before breakfast, since your body is in a basically
carb depleted state. Its the kind of thng you have to try for yourslef, and
if it works for you, do it. If you thnk youre gaining fat, stop. BUT! Dont start
it at both times at once. Make sure you get your post workout dosage worked
out and that you know it is not causing you any fat gains before you try pre-breakfast
shots. That way you can take out all the guess work as to where any fat gains
may come from.



DISPELLING A FEW MYTHS

There is a commoly held perception that you MUSt take in 10grams of carbs per
I.U. of insulin, some radicals say 5 grams... well, theyre both wrong.

I got curious about this when I discovered that my insulin dependant diabetic
friend didnt even keep track of what she ate post injection. She would feel
hypoglycemic after a shot and take a Glucose Tablet.

A glucose tablet is only 5 grams of glucose (carbs)! So I started to think,
"Hmmm, mabye everyone is off point on this?"

After conducting a few experiments on myself, I found that you can go considerably
lower in carbs than people previously believed.

Now it doesnt make sense to go low in carbs, because that defies the purpose
of using the insulin in the first place, but it does free us from having to
use so much that there might be some "spill over" in carbs that cant
be utilized. So it really makes us able to have more freedom in carbs choices
and amounts.

The "risk" in insulin use is not as risky as people believe. Any person
with an ounce of sense can see the warning signs of a problem coming, and remedy
the situation.

HOW DO I DO IT

If you look at the drug store, you can get these little pen cases that hold
a loaded insulin syringe. They are great for our need, you load up the syringe,
and put it in the case, and throw it in your bag/purse/whatever. After the workout,
head to a bathroom stall and inject it under the skin! Pull up a little skin
from the abdomen or upper thigh (anywhere will do, but these are easiest) and
inject. Do not shoot into a muscle. This rushes the dose and makes it harder
to predict when it will spike.

So now you have 15 minutes to get some carbs (actually you have longer, since
the initial hit of the dose is mild and easy to cope with, the spike is a little
more harsh, but still nothing unbearable. If you use the carbs, you probobly
wont notice the initial dose OR the spike.)

(this is based on Humalog at 10 i.u.)

I use a powder with a 20% simple/80% complex ratio (actually its 17% mono, 5%
di, 7% tri, 5%tetra, and 66% penta-saccharides). I use about 60grams of carbs
to the 10 i.u. of insulin.

This gives me a nice solid stream of carbs to overcompensate my depleted muscles,
but not so many that I risk fat accumulation from the excess.

Now you are good to go till around 1 hour after the initial injection. At this
1 hour mark, the majority of the dose hits your system. Now is the time to eat
a good balanced (AND FAT FREE!) meal. The fat-free emphasis will be explained
in the POTENTIAL PROBLEMS section. This balance meal of carbs and protien and
little to know fat can be anything from a protien drink and a crab drink, to
a low fat MRP, to some lean chicken and rice... your choice.

After this meal, you dont need to pay anymore consideration to the insulin,
it will gradually decrease and will be out of your system at the 2 hour mark.

Till you get accustmed to the use of insulin, start low and slow. Start at 2
i.u. then 5 i.u. then 7 i.u. then 10 i.u. That way you get a better understanding
of any hypoglycemia you may encounter. Ive went as high as 35 i.u., just to
try it, but at a certain point a higher dosage doesnt yield any better results
(except fat!)

POTENTIAL PROBLEMS

Insulin is relativly safe. If you dont take in any carbs after using it, your
body will give you PLENNTY of warning! Youll feel dizzy, tired, achey... hypoglycemic.
What is happening is your body has no glycogen to use as fuel. Your muscles
re depleted from working out, and often times youve tapped your liver for any
remaining glycogen. The insulin does, searching for glycogen to use, takes the
rest from your liver, and in the absence of carbs coming in to make more, it
heads for the brain.

Your brain uses glucose as its primary fuel source (a little fat, too.) Thats
why you get dizzy and light headed, the same with during a ketogenic diet...
low glucose equals light headedness.

So if you forget about the carbs, youll get a warning from yuor body, and you
can get your ass in gear and get some carbs in you.

If you get to the point where youre nauseated, just drink some sugary beverage
and get some carbs in you quickly. Youre still a long long way from any major
danger, but dont mess around.

"Fat Free" I said earlier about the 1 hour mark meal. During the 2
hours of the dosage duration, you should avoid fat like it is the plauge! Insulins
partitioning properties are as effective at sending fat to the fat stores as
it is carbs and protien to muscles!

So till the dose is clear of your system, NO FAT! (Thats another reason why
I advocate the fastest acting insulin you can get.)



Well, I cant think of anything else off hand that needs to be said, but if I
missed anything, just ask. I may have taken somethng for granted and figured
everyone would know or assume on their own...


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N

Very nice info, liked the idea on using insulin but was scared away from it, still will not use it until later and research it more, but I archived this for my own personal reference thanks.


----------



## coltmc4545

It's obvious that using slin on cycle would be way more beneficial then using slin on its own but, would it still be beneficial or worth the risk using it while off? I've looked into slin use over gh just because of the cost difference and all the fake gh out there. Obviously 2 completely different compounds that will yield different results but they both have benefits to BB. I've just always been scared off with the risk of diabetes and diabetes running in one side of my family. Of course they're a bunch of lazy fat asses that eat fast food all the time but I know the risk is significantly higher with it running in my family so I didn't know if the benefits would out weigh the risk.


----------



## juuced

I just read an article in last months Flex magizine that pretty much said that taking insulin was a waist of time and money.

They said that all you need is a good whey protien post work out to get the same benifits of anabolism.  Adding the insulin gave no extra benefit over just the whey protien in the study.

/shrug


----------



## AndroSport

good post... but where'd this guy go?


----------



## Zeek

I'm scared of Insulin, whn you know someone who kicked the bucket from it it tends to do that to you. Yeah sure he could have been more careful I guess, just killed the idea of it for me many years ago.


----------



## AndroSport

Ezekiel said:


> I'm scared of Insulin, whn you know someone who kicked the bucket from it it tends to do that to you. Yeah sure he could have been more careful I guess, just killed the idea of it for me many years ago.



Uh oh... wonder if same happened to Goldy :/

Im no pro on all the peptide stuff... how would it compare?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Goldy was the original Admin for this site and is a very well respected brother and friend of mine. He took a hiatus from the board for employment reasons.

Anyway... I keep reading more and more on insulin. I am planning a GH blast stacked with slin for the winter. Gonna be fun


----------



## Shane1974

juuced said:


> I just read an article in last months* Flex magizine *that pretty much said that taking insulin was a waist of time and money.
> 
> They said that all you need is a good whey protien post work out to get the same benifits of anabolism.  Adding the insulin gave no extra benefit over just the whey protien in the study.
> 
> /shrug


I try not to pay attention to anything I read about gear if I read it in a magazine that makes money off of advertisements for BSN, Animal, and Cell-tech. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zeek

To say insulin does nothing more than protein would be to ignore the mass monsters created in the 90's from both gh, insulin and aas stacked together.

 it obviously works! but like with most things there could be a heavy price to pay for playing with it such as developing insulin resistance and becoming diabetic or worse.

 Yes it is effective and works!!  risk vs reward is what you need to balance out in your head is all fellas.


----------



## AndroSport

PillarofBalance said:


> Goldy was the original Admin for this site and is a very well respected brother and friend of mine. He took a hiatus from the board for employment reasons.



Good to hear... too bad he's not around to add to our stacked vet lineup... seems like a wise fellow.



PillarofBalance said:


> Anyway... I keep reading more and more on insulin. I am planning a GH blast stacked with slin for the winter. Gonna be fun



Looking forward to hearing about it... post us up when you get it rollin!


----------



## beasto

PillarofBalance said:


> Goldy was the original Admin for this site and is a very well respected brother and friend of mine. He took a hiatus from the board for employment reasons.
> 
> Anyway... I keep reading more and more on insulin. I am planning a GH blast stacked with slin for the winter. Gonna be fun



Keep us updated POB and let us know how it turns out. I've heard you only really need a low dose to reap the effects, and it's only when people start getting greedy and using more than it really gets is rep as "dangerous" and of course you have to know exactly what your doing and be dedicated.


----------



## Zeek

I was going to sit back a bit more on this topic not to ruffle feathers but you know what i care about you ppl!! and being the old shit that i am I've been living in gyms since the late 70's and when slin came into the scene really big in the 90's I was there watching too.

 Unless you really need to go for mass monster status/size there is no need for insulin!!  You can get plenty big and what I mean by that is 260ish 8%  type big. Without any slin!

 Yes it kills ppl who do not know what they are doing. If you know what you are doing chances are you will not die from it but!! the connection to diabetes is too much to be ignored!!! studies don;t happen on this because it is no designed or intended to be abused by us so info is lacking.

 My info are my eyes and ears and they tell me clearly that slin will increase your chance for beocming a type 2 diabetic usually.  If I count the 20 buddies I knew that used ionsulin extensively and tell you that maybe 7-8 are typ[e 2 diabetics now, wat would you say? Coincidence? yeah maybe

 But damn guys if you don;t need to fuck with slin simply don't!!

 that is my 2 cents plz carry on, I feel good that I said my piece 

 Just for the record you can get pretty damn big on a gram of tren per week also, toss in some anadrol with a hefy 2 gram test dosage and the size will come if you eat and train. Doesn't mean it is the wise  thing to do friends, just sayin


----------



## AndroSport

Ezekiel said:


> I was going to sit back a bit more on this topic not to ruffle feathers but you know what i care about you ppl!! and being the old shit that i am I've been living in gyms since the late 70's and when slin came into the scene really big in the 90's I was there watching too.
> 
> Unless you really need to go for mass monster status/size there is no need for insulin!!  You can get plenty big and what I mean by that is 260ish 8%  type big. Without any slin!
> 
> Yes it kills ppl who do not know what they are doing. If you know what you are doing chances are you will not die from it but!! the connection to diabetes is too much to be ignored!!! studies don;t happen on this because it is no designed or intended to be abused by us so info is lacking.
> 
> My info are my eyes and ears and they tell me clearly that slin will increase your chance for beocming a type 2 diabetic usually.  If I count the 20 buddies I knew that used ionsulin extensively and tell you that maybe 7-8 are typ[e 2 diabetics now, wat would you say? Coincidence? yeah maybe
> 
> But damn guys if you don;t need to fuck with slin simply don't!!
> 
> that is my 2 cents plz carry on, I feel good that I said my piece
> 
> Just for the record you can get pretty damn big on a gram of tren per week also, toss in some anadrol with a hefy 2 gram test dosage and the size will come if you eat and train. Doesn't mean it is the wise  thing to do friends, just sayin



I agree with ya... Not something I'd mess with but it is a good post and always lookin to learn. 

What a sweetie though... All worried about us 

Got a PM comin your way on something wolfbro


----------



## noobmuscle

Yeah, I have always been scared of the insulin myself. I feel like I have a long way to grow in other areas and ways first.


----------



## ken Sass

type 2 myself so my shit is high anyway


----------



## SAD

POB, you still planning on a GH+slin blast this winter?  If so, I'm down.  Because of the difficulty of finding log, and the fact that it hits so hard and fast, I'll be using linR as I did the last two times I experimented with slin.

I think I'll do something along the lines of 10iu postworkout on ME days only, so roughly 6-9 times per month.  Not going to change up my GH dosing at all when I introduce slin.  I'm currently at 3.3iu, pre-bed, except on ME days I go 10iu pre-bed.  Will be bumping it up to 5iu, split morning and night, when I get my rips in.  Still will be hitting 10iu on ME days.

My goal?  To add some pounds to all my lifts.  Sure, weight will come with it, but that's not my goal, strength is.  Also looking forward to the beneficial side effect of anti-inflammation, one of the best out there.


----------



## Jada

Really awesome post, thank u for the knowledge.


----------



## transcend2007

I want to understand a lot more about this topic.


----------



## graniteman

Another good read, been on the fence because of possible sides,  eased alot of concerns


----------



## Poof

Zeek said:


> I'm scared of Insulin, whn you know someone who kicked the bucket from it it tends to do that to you. Yeah sure he could have been more careful I guess, just killed the idea of it for me many years ago.


Don't be scared, you're in cotrol of the situation.


----------



## Fsuphisig

wish there was more info on this site about insulin ! can anyone point me in a good direction?


----------



## SAD

What do you want to know?  Maybe I missed your own thread where you posed your questions, but if not, you should do that.  There are at least a few of us here that have plenty of experience with slin.

I'll be looking for your thread bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Fsuphisig said:


> wish there was more info on this site about insulin ! can anyone point me in a good direction?



A lot guys don't like to post about it and give the impression that it is safe like test.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> A lot guys don't like to post about it and give the impression that it is safe like test.



^^^this. If you do go down the slin road study study study and when you think you've done enough,  study some more.


----------



## Fsuphisig

well thats what im trying to do lol which is why i asked if anyone could point me in the right direction, maybe ill start a thread of my own soon here


----------

